# Atkins diet 101: Guarenteed loss of 12+ lbs



## DaveD (Jun 7, 2004)

Right, lots of people have been asking about losing weight/fat

and a lot of the time the answer seems to be the Atkins approach.

I've used this myself with success and a lot of people I know

have also produced some good results.

This is just a guide for those of you wanting to try eating in

a different way, and although its not comprehensive it should

get you eating in the right way for weight loss and also

preserve and maintain the right amounts of protein you

should be eating for your workouts.

The 'induction' phase lasts at least 2 weeks, in which time after

3 days your body will slip into ketosis. This is where your

body begins to reject Carbohydrates as its main energy source

and turns to your consumed and stored fat for energy. This is where

the weight loss comes in. It should be noted that exercise is not

vital in this diet, although it is heavily reccommended and it will

help the weight loss.

More 'units' are fat are required than carbohydrates to fuel the same

amount of energy. Thus, if your body has to resort to fat for energy

it WILL lose the weight quicker than a normal exercise/diet routine.

This can be illustrated by:

50 calories will be burnt with 2g of fat

50 calories would also be burnt with 1g of carbs

Obviously this isnt accurate but you get the idea.

The following foods may only be eaten in the first 2 weeks:

Eggs - scrambled, poached, fried, boiled, etc.

Meats - any but no processed foods (i.e. slices of chicken) Burgers are a no no unless you are 100% certain it is fresh 100% beef and no processed.

Cheeses - matures, blue cheese (although be careful, read the packaging)

Replace oil with butter

Drink only water and diet soft drinks like coke etc

Replace milk with cream

DEFINATELY stay off:

Milk

Fruit

Veg

Pastas

Bread

Rice

Junk food/sweets

Induction phase.

1) For the first two weeks EAT AS MUCH AS YOU WANT but stick to the above foods.

If working out you'll definately need a supplement for energy, and stick to a high amount

of it. Creatine is good. Although you are getting plenty of protein here, your energy WILL

go down. It is also reccommended you take plenty of vitamin supplements as all your vitamin

sources are now banned (fruits etc)

2) If you can't avoid eating carbs, do NOT consume more than 5g per day, ideally none.

Anymore than this, then the line of efficiency reduces and weight loss will take much longer

3) Try and eat at least 6 times a day. Drink PLENTY of water. You will find yourself very

dehydrated and thirsty with the high salt content.

4) After 5-6 days your body will become more used to this new way of eating, and because of this

you will find your hunger will reduce dramatically. It's vital however that

you still find time to eat the proteins and fats. There is no limit on the amount of fat you

consume

5) Check your urine. If its yellow after a few days, and stays that way, you know ketosis has

kicked in. It will (should) stay this colour until you decide to finish the diet.

6) This diet is extremely easy to stick to as its not a salad diet.

Maintenence phase.

1) After the 2 weeks, you will have lost quite a few pounds. If you havent lost as much weight as

you wanted, then continue the induction until you have. Please note nearly everyone reaches a 'plateau'

whereby weight loss is slower. But it will happen.

2) In the maintenence phase, increase your carb intake to 20g per day MAX. Eat small portions of fruit

and veg as well as your main meals.

Hope this helps any of you wondering about atkins and looking for a way to lose weight.

Trust me, THIS WORKS. I guarentee it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It does work.

But I have to disagree with the ground beef.

I dont know if it is because you live in the UK or I live in the States but burgers usually are 100 % ground beef.

So, I dont know why you mention that burger patties are a no no. I have some confusion here as it is again 100% meat.

The only diffrence is the amounts of fat in the meat like 30% fat 15% fat and 7% fat (ground sirloin).

Cheese is not bad and lets not re-write the Atkins book here. He suggests to not go over 20 grams MAX a day in the carbs.

That would equal 1 small apple (20 grams carbs) max a day. I am not saying to eat an apple a day but that is the equivalant to an apple (small).

Carbs are in everything, the creams in coffee, protein powders etc.

Look at the labels.

Some cheese might have a gram of carb per serving (slice) and this wont kill you but some cheese have zero carbs.

I was eating bacon and eggs everyday (yummy) and still lost weight and did not feel hungry.

Within about 4 days my energy was up and the weight was going down.

Good diet for the guy that wants to drop 10+ pounds within a couple or few weeks.


----------



## balzak (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a question. Wouldn't you gain weight in the first 2-3 days? and also, wouldn't you gain some weight back when you reinstate those carbs?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Question #1 answer is NO!

Question #2 answer is YES!

The reason for question #1 is when cutting carbs the first thing to go is water. Man, you will lose alot of the bloated feeling too.

But this will all slowdown and even go into a stand still at about week 3.

Modifications in diet and some cardio will end up solving this problem for lets say the next plateau.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Atkins what a joke, I work with a guy who is very overweight (20+st) and has just started Atkins.

I took him aside and asked him what he ate in a day, it was utter sh1te and worked out to about 500g+ of carbs everything that is bad (lots of white bread, chinese take-aways, rice, chips etc)

Now he is eating pure saturated fat, fried foods (bacon, eggs, burgers, beef) he is a walking heart attack, I feel sorry for him because he is a naturally big boy and he obviously likes his food but his eating habits have clearly been fcuking awful from a young age.

Now he is down to about 20g of carbs a day and is crashing bigtime, I told him not to avoid carbs but to get better quality ones from vegetables/fruit and cut down on starchy foods.

Yet he sits next to this woman who thinks she knows everything about nutrition and she keeps talking up the Atkins diet like it's some kind of miracle.

The way he is going he will probably be dead in 10-15 years time and Atkins is doing him no favours.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It sounds like he will be dead from being overweight in the first place. All those bad fats are ok on the Atkins diet. Sorry to say but if you stick to it, it does work. At first the cholesterol will go up a bit but after a while it will drop below were it was. Dont knock it till you have tried it! I dont eat many carbs and I am the most hyper guy you will ever meet. He just needs to get used to taking in less carbs and the crash will reverse. He can add good carbs to his meal after the 14 day induction. Actually you can eat carbs on the Atkins just not more than 20 grams for the first 14 days. After that I would stick to the low glysimic carbs like we all should unless you are trying to gain.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't dispute the fact that it works mate, but how someone can justify a diet that gives more emphasis on appearance than health needs help IMO.

The trouble is Atkins does work and that is all people seem to care about, carbs are now the enemy of society just like fat and calories have been in the past.

I'm losing fat on 100-140g of carbs a day simply because I'm choosing quality instead on quantity.

It's about time people started realising that carbs are not the enemy, but consuming the wrong ones at the wrong times is.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> I don't dispute the fact that it works mate, but how someone can justify a diet that gives more emphasis on appearance than health needs help IMO.
> 
> The trouble is Atkins does work and that is all people seem to care about, carbs are now the enemy of society just like fat and calories have been in the past.
> 
> ...


You wont get an argument from me I agree with you. All I am saying is the health issues are not there. Atkins has been big in the States for decades. Burgers are bad because of the bread not the meat. Actually on the Atkins you can eat fruits and veggies, just the right ones. 

They have a diet called the South Beach diet and the funny thing is. It is the Atkins diet without the induction part. No were in the Atkins book does it say that you cant eat fruits and veggies.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes I agree with you mate, but Atkins does nothing for society's knowledge of nutrition. Generally I find people are almost TOTALLY ignorant about correct nutrition and they will believe any half-truths or false information that the media throws at them.

Give them a diet like Atkins that promotes the "carbs make you fat" propaganda campaign people and people will (stupidly listen) and pay big $$$$'s for low carb this and low carb that products.

Jeez I'm like a yank with all these consipracy theories!!!

Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Jock said:


> It's about time people started realising that carbs are not the enemy, but consuming the wrong ones at the wrong times is.


WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO I wish everyone could understand this concept. Thank you jock.

The public viewed fat as public enemy #1 for years, now it is carbs and everything is 'low carb this low carb that' - it does my fooking head in!!

I want to scream.

lol


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

what time of day can I eat my chip butty???


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Id recommend just before bed for maximum effect mate.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

but that's when I have my chips, curry and fried rice


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

beakfast then mate. it will set you up for the day like nothing else. buyt make sure you spread your butty with dripping before inserting the chips and mayo.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL - ah the good old days - I remember when pubs put bread and dripping and roast potatoes on the bar on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

your showing your age there mate! I'd keep that quiet!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

nah - it was in Yorkshire, they're about 20 years behind everyone else anyway!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, i know Ive just moved back to london after 3 years in sheffield


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Bad to worse there if you ask me!!!

I'm in Glossop, just over t'hill from Sheff, everything turns from black and white to colour as you go over the pennines!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

A little more fuel for the fire,lol.



> Sugars and starches cause heart attacks. The average American diet includes pancakes, ice cream, cookies, pies, cakes, candies, pretzels, doughnuts, pizzas, slurpies, Pop Tarts, Sugar Frosted Flakes, bologna sandwiches, bagels and pastas. White-flour bagels and pastas are garbage! Then you have all the useless fast foods!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The real culprit in disease is processed and refined foods. The reason Americans are getting so sick is that they're eating so many carbohydrates.

I agree with this 100%!!!!!

Now as far as the acid ashing and alkaline ashing this is another matter.

I feel great on high protein and high fat diet.

I feel the best. Now this could be just me and only me but Winger does too.

Genetics, nationality? I dont think so but I may be wrong.

Processed foods, refined sugar and flower I dont like to take in.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thank you One Smart Cookie. It seems like we came full circle. This is the very topic which brought you here in the first place. I copied your post because of the information in your post. I totally agree with it.

If you digest marine oil then you will lower cholesterol and raise hdl's and lower ldl's and overall triglicerides. Put it this way. I have documentation were there was over 60% blockage of the corated artirey and marine oil cleared the blockage. Have you ever worked on a car a got grease on your hands? Oil cuts grease. Protein cuts grease too but we will get to that later. If you use a light oil like olive oil, it will cut the grease and then you can wash your hands of the olive oil with no problem. Well your body is like that. The oils that stay liguid at room temp are the best. But oil cuts oil.

Studies show that if you eat fish once a week that their is 50% less chance of heart attach. Thanks OSC. Atleast we agree on one thing..............lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

lol lol lol lol @ panthro and power u , u guys kill me man that was hilarious


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

im on day 3 of this, so its til early days yet. i was wondering if its ok to eat peanuts, u know the KP ones, while on this?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

check the back of the pack, i'm pretty sure there's some carbs in there, I snacked on olives, pickled chillies and diced feta cheese.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I will say that in the oil department I still have some learning to do with regards the best ones to use and in what dosages so any info will be greatly appreciated as all I use normally is some olive oil and maybe some cod liver oil now and again and on occassion when cash has been good udo`s oil but didnt really feel anything from it.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

lol at at u 2 guys.....


----------



## Scooby (Aug 30, 2004)

Have you seen 'Eat yourself slim' by Michel Montignac ?

it worked wonders for me. It too works on glycemic index of foods but

gives some good recipies for healthy meals. It encourages fruits / certain vegetables. Also suggests how pasta can be cooked for lowest glycogen value.

best of all, there is a gormet cook book. yum yumme.

Londoners can visit his shop/cafe at Old Brompton Road.

Taking in low carbs but high 'bad' fats is not the way. Moderate the amount of fats your have and choose healthy ones. Also keep a check on Cholesterol. 10 eggs with yolks per week won't do you any favours. But without the yolks and you're starting to be sensible with your diet.

I'm sure we're going to see much more research done into 'low glycogen' foods, incorporating 'a balanced diet' over the next couple of years. In the mean time, my suggestion would be to avoid extremes and still be sensible, especailly around saturated fats.

Hope this helps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I have some research that suggests 1/4 of all your fats should be saturated. I have tons of articles on fats and how they are essential.

Your body makes over 80% of the total cholesterol in your body.

Testosterone and estrogen are made from cholesterol.

Low cholesterol diets are not good for you and will give you low test levels.

I feel to be healthy you have to have 30% of your total diet calories should come from fat. Out of that 25% should be saturated.

If anyone wants to have a eye opening experiance I will send you to some web sites written by Dr's to prove what I just wrote. My diet is pretty high in fat but I am healthy, strong too

On the thread about carbs in peanuts a better nut for fats to carb ratio would be macadamia nuts. Then cashews.

Almonds would be the best for you tho.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont forget fats supress insulin more than protein. It also gives you a sensation of feeling full.


----------



## dannielchackas (Sep 11, 2004)

Well...

Atkins it's total brainwash, but is the good of us.

That's true, atkins reveals and makes you believe that carbs (the ones made by the man) are the enemy. I agree. But see people has no knowledge about nutrition, this diet is SO easy to understand and gives the principals of nutrition. That way ANYONE at anytime can maintain and reduce weight. With minimal efforts. People talk a lot of people went to the hospital cuz of this diet. I am sorry to say but its true, but the problem is that these people only know half truth and half lies, they the worse part THEY BELIEVE and all the things people say. If you want to live under the atkins regime, you pretty much you will live like in the stoneage. You won't be able to eat all these human created foods. Hoever let's not forget that induction is no the only PART of the diet, there a 4!. And that's the main point of the problem ppl don't even go to the second one. No wonder they get FAT again, because their limited knowledge of nutrition doesnt go that far (induction). They do not understand. I was able to lose and re-lose fat again with atkins. For me that's a live saver anytime.

I do want to really bulk up. Atkins is not the answer. But it is the answer for many people who are overweight and need help and knowledge of basic of nutrition.

that's my opinion.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

In anything moderation is key.


----------



## dannielchackas (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

not read any replies, but i think i might start this, im planning on starting my training soon, but i need to lose some fat first, how long should i go on the diet for?

and when i come off should i still stick to the diet slightly, and if so what foods would you recommend i started eating coz i dont know what u get all these carbs and **** in, im new to all this lmao


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

why loose fat first when you can gain and lean up at the same time??

All my clients.....that follow the plan correctly gain AND loose fat!!!!

You wont get ripped and gain, thats another ball game all together but if someone has WILLPOWER AND COMMITMENT they will be in great shape AND grow


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

im a big guy i weigh like 17 stone mebbe a lil more, so if i just train now and sort a diet out, i wont need to lose fat first i can be quite big like?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Starting out you can gain lean muscle mass and lose body fat.

Why diet down first?

Lifting will aid in the dieting anyway.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok then mate cheers, i havent sorted a diet out yet, not until i start my training, im trying to get as much knowledge about it all as poss first


----------

